# SX3 with Kicks



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I recently bought a kicks high flyer mod to put in my SX3, and was wondering what you guys have had the best luck with this setup. Right now I'm shooting 3" BB experts for geese and usually 2 3/4" 4 shot for ducks. I did a little patterning and 3" 4 shot was very good whereas the BB was good but not the best.

Thanks!


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I have that same choke in my SX2 and SX3 and my dad has one in his SBEII. They all shoot 3inch BB well, which I use for geese and they shoot 3inch #2 very well which I use for about everything mostly ducks and early season geese. Alittle slower loads seem to work better in the 1400fps range and 1 3/8th oz.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't have a Kick's tube, but with my factory tubes or the Extended Tubes Winchester sold me, I can't find anything that patterns very well either. I am going to try Kent Fasteel BB, 1 & 2, someone told me they work very well for them. They use a Wad Wizzard Terror tube.

I can't believe this gun won't shoot better. I found #2 and my Full Ext. tube works best so far. I have Win. Xpert, BB and 2, and Rem. BB and 2. These both shot about the same. Mod. and I.C. tubes really opened up, and I was only shooting 25 yards.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

I have found through extensive time pattering, that the cheap, inexpensive steel shot, does not pattern well with factory or expensive after market choke tubes, mostly due to blown patterns. When I shot/shoot heavy-shot or the dense-steel the patterns improve dramatically out to 50 yds. Problem is, a lot of hunters don't want to spend $3.00 everytime they pull the trigger. I buy most of my next seasons ammo during the off season, looking for sales, clearance, etc...


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Kicks Mod for the SX3, seems to shoot everything well. Very even patterns out to about 40 yards. Federal BBB patterns are great- Hevi shot, Hevi steel, HD all pattern very well. Federal Speed shok 3' #2 @ 1400 fps is my "every day" duck load and it patterns great.

The worst patterns I've seen with this tube have been with Faststeel, Experts, and Black Junk, LARGE holes in the patterns, clumps.

I also use the Kicks with lead for early pheasants. Lead patterns are open (like IC) but dense and even at 30 yards. The facory full choke is murder out past 50 yards with 1 3/4 oz. Fiocchi Golden Pheasant loads for late season birds.

At 25 yards with steel, I think my factory mod choke is way too tight for decoy work. I use the Kicks, a Briley IC, or Carlson Ext. LM for decoying birds at close range. If your looking for TIGHT patterns at close range, Carlson Ext. full shoots very tight in my guns. If you want REAL tight, get a Drake Killer or one of the Terror chokes.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hunt61 said:


> I have a Kicks Mod for the SX3, seems to shoot everything well. Very even patterns out to about 40 yards. Federal BBB patterns are great- Hevi shot, Hevi steel, HD all pattern very well. Federal Speed shok 3' #2 @ 1400 fps is my "every day" duck load and it patterns great.
> 
> The worst patterns I've seen with this tube have been with Faststeel, Experts, and Black Junk, LARGE holes in the patterns, clumps.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll have to change duck loads then, normally shoot experts


----------



## REDGUN (Jun 13, 2009)

I have patterned five different waterfowl guns that I own and not a 1 of them cares for #2 steel of any kind. I reload most of my shells, but all of my guns, so far, pattern #3 and #1 steel to way better %'s with better pellet distribution.

All of my guns have shot good with either Kent or Federal factory steel loads.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

[/im








g]
[img
















]
[/img]























Went to the garage and dug out a few patterns shot with a Kicks Mod.
Shot with an X2 and X3- -

Top- Fed HD 3' #4- 40yds.
Two on the right- FED. SS 3' #2 top 30 yds. bottom 40yds.
Left middle- Win. 3' BBB- 35 yds.
Bottom left- Hevi Shot 3.5 #4 40 yds

Correction the bottom right pattern was a Carlson LM- not Kicks- sorry


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

Oops, didn't see the one on the lower right- that was also Fed SS 3' #2 1.25 1400 fps- 35 yds. I know that was from the X2, patterns about 60/40 high.

Correction the bottom right pattern was a Carlson LM- not Kicks- sorry


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting! I emailed Kicks and the guy told me that 3" 2's in Kent or Experts are good loads....


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

Try'em and see what happens, I haven't had much luck with either brand, especially the Xperts at longer ranges. Every gun/choke combo is different, my X2 seems to pattern the same load/choke tighter than my X3.


----------

